# Texas Billfish Championship is now June 27-30



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.texasbillfishchampionship.com/

After realizing the upper Texas coast was void of a summer big game tournament and that there is no tournament scheduled for June, we decided to launch the first annual Texas Billfish Championship (TBC). The TBC will be held at Surfside Marina from June 20 to 24.

Some of the best marlin fishing Texas has to offer is in mid to late June so we wanted to take advantage of this special time of the year. As you can see from the website, this is a unique tournament to Texas with a low entry fee and 100% Calcutta and Side Pot pay backs. The TBC will also allow night time fishing, so you swordfish and tuna boys better get ready.

Please join us for what is sure to be a fun tournament packed with some impressive catches. We look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Surfside Marina will have a few flyers at their booth at the Boat Show. Please stop by. Also, please feel free to email us any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Should be a good one.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be there!

Rob C


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Fulfills the old time slot of the Watermelon Open! Great to see another tournament at Surfside Marina.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

A lot of marlin caught in June! This should be a fun one!!! :cheers:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag

AGF


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds good!!!!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to hear we can keep our lines wet from dusk til dawn !!!! Good choice. 

Got it marked on the calendar.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Im sure proud of yall B. I was excited when yall were talking about this last year because our boat was in Freeport and it would be a tourney we didn't have to travel for but we moved our boat to Port A last month so my mother would enjoy going down there more than going to freeport. If it was an anyport tourney we would be in no doubt but i doubt i can talk him into traveling back home for it this year. Hopefully David will send some of his real estate business our way this year and we can afford it next year :idea:


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback, guys. We very much look forward to seeing you at the tournament. 

Yes, sir. Lines in day and night. And you are welcome to catch bait on the way out, which goes great with the early departure. 

Couple changes. We decided to go with $500/$1500/$3000 pots. We were thinking a little too big. LOL. We'll get the flyer and website updated ASAP. 

TBC


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We have received a few inquires about sponsorship opportunities. If you are interested, please send us a PM with your email address and we will email you the sponsorship information package. Thanks!!!

TBC


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

:texasflag I grew up fishing the Watermelon Open.. This will be a great tournament I'm sure.. Best part is we can fish after dark!!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> Best part is we can fish after dark!!!!


Yes sir!!! Who wants to watch 100# tuna bust around the boat and not be able to throw a popper in there? LOL

We want to give a very sincere thank you to all the boats that have committed to fishing this tournament. We appreciate your support. Looks like we are going to have a great time, guys. :cheers:


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Are all boats required to weigh-in first evening or can you stay out??


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*gonna be a good one!*

Yes sir Mr B...looking forward to it...last post good question....see you at the party!

ken


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Kevin. No, you are not required to weigh in the first evening. The scales are open in case someone sticks a 600# blue and they want to come in early and party (that would be my plan). 

Thanks, Ken. We look forward to seeing you there!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun one... We might have to fish one this season even though we said we quit the tourn deal... Think I owe a tourn. run to my crew !!! Change it up alittle... 10,000.00 per boat one winner...Biggest Blue marlin 400lb min... 5000.00 per boat one winner biggest swordfish 200lb min....( 200.00-200.00-200.00 Boat owner pays) mate captain only take all pots for tuna, wahoo, and dolphin.... No catch and release junk.... May the biggest fish win !!!!!!!!!!! Lets BBQ blue marlin at the dock Ill bring the pit .... 100.00 pot for largest Pomphret capt./ mate pot of course







You do this and Im in !!!!!!!! Congrats my brothers on your new tourn..... Capt. Ahab Get tight suckas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Booby Trap is in, then we're out.......................(of the swordfish pot)


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Booby Trap is in, then we're out.......................(of the swordfish pot)


Just joking around we weren't going to fish swordfish anyway. How about 1k sidepot for largest Baracudda? I know how to catch those :dance:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Miss Watermelon, this should be fun!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Miss Watermelon, this should be fun!!


Great memories right there !!!!!!:brew: Capt. Ahab


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Howdy Fellas (and Ladies),

We were able to get a "few" packets out today. Should hit your mail box soon. If anyone would like more information on the TBC, please email or PM us your address and we'll get a packet of information sent.

Regards,
*TBC 2012*


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We have received questions from several, so we thought we'd post answers to the ones that are coming up most frequently.

*What is the Mano y Mano?*

Our Calcutta will be a live auction style Calcutta selling each boat for the billfish division. The Mano Y Mano guarantees you one half of your boat no matter who buys it. Of course most owners will try and buy their boat. We have a minimum bid of $1000 on each boat and a force bid on the boat owner if the boat is a no sell.

*Do you have to leave from the Surfside Jetties? *

Yes. Main reason being we are having the live calcutta auction and a mandatory captains meeting the following morning at 10:00 am. Departure time is at 2 pm Thursday. We fell it's just too much for people to do all this and travel back to their home port prior to departure. Also, we hope the town of Freeport/Surfside will show up to watch the boats depart.

*Do we have to use Circle hooks for live/natural bait?*

Yes.

*Can we fish at night?*

Absolutely.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Man, I saw the shirt design earlier today and its muy bueno!

Come on June!!!!

AGF


----------



## PirateAir (Jan 31, 2011)

*departure*

I know you guys have your rules and schedules already in place, but it would help out a couple of people I know that would like to fish this tournament with boats too big to trailer to be able to leave out of their home port. The drive by car from freeport to galveston/seabrook is not very bad, and it would help some of the crews that need a couple extra hours at work. We could even leave friday mid morning for a overnight from our own berth,without having to drive the boat down the ICW to freeport just to clear the coast from there.

Just a thought..............


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We'd like take this opportunity to announce a few new sponsors.

*Ocean Tackle International* (*OTI* - http://oceantackle.net/) has sponsored the tuna pot. Ocean Tackle International (OTI) has established itself as the premier brand based in the United States for advanced performance saltwater tackle, specializing in Japanese style Jigging and Popping rods, lures, line and accessories targeting tuna, amberjack, wahoo, mahi mahi, grouper, and many other big game species. Good luck to all those that fish the *OTI Tuna pot* in the 2012 TBC.

We'd also like to thank InTheBite, Savage High Performance Rods, Texas-Offshore.com, and Short Corner Tackle for their contributions to the Texas Billfish Championship.

*TBC 2012*
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship.com


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*deadline*

When is the deadline to sign up..? We want to play too


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

05starkid said:


> When is the deadline to sign up..? We want to play too


Great! You can register all the way up to June 20. Please PM us your address and we'll send you an information packet.

TBC 2012 
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am excited to be a part of the tournament. We will have rods to go along with the winning Tuna Pot prizes.

1st Place gets a Brand New 2012 Tuna Sniper Popping Rod
2nd Place gets a Brand New 2012 Fathom Blade Jigging Rod
3rd Place gets a New OceanXtreme Popping Rod

There will also be an additional rod given IF the winning tuna is caught on OTI gear (your choice).

OTI will also have lures and jigs in the captain's bags and will be setup during the rournament selling gear so that you can increase your odds of winning that extra rod.

See you in Surfside!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

This one is going to be off the hook or maybe I should say on the hook.

Come on June,

AGF


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

This is going to be a fantastic tournament!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I've heard a lot of chatter from the tourney folks out east regarding this new one so its gonna be big.

AGF:cheers:


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I've heard a lot of chatter from the tourney folks out east regarding this new one so its gonna be big.


We think so as well. Should be a lot of fun. We'd like to thank all of the boats that have shown interest in the TBC. It looks like we are going to have a phenomenal group fishing this year. We'd also like to thank all of our sponsors. You guys are the best. Few issues that have come up.

*SLIPS.* 
Surfside Marina will have a limited number of slips available. Please call Sherry at (979) 230-9400

Freeport Municipal Marina will have several available. For those not familiar with this new marina, more information can be found here. Please give Angie a call at (979) 236-1221

Bridger Harbor should have a few as well.

*CALCUTTA.*
We WILL have a live calcutta auction.

We hope to see some of yall at the fishing show. Please stop by to ask any questions you may have.

*TBC 2012*
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship
www.texasbillfishchampionship.com


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

The TBC would like to thank OCO Pressure Control for their sponsorship.

http://www.ocopressurecontrol.com/About_Us.html

We look forward to seeing who takes home the loot from the *OCO Dorado Pot!!!*

TBC 2012
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone a few updates.

We have seen a ton of interest in the tournament. Thanks to everyone who has reached out to us and thanks to all of our sponsors. Looks like we are going to have a great turn out.

If you would like to be added to the TBC email list, please shoot us a quick email at [email protected] and just put "add to list" in the subject line. We are going to try and send out a few newsletters as the date approaches.

If anyone has any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Tight lines,
TBC 2012
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I hope everyone has put this one on the calendar since it will be a great time bringing a world class tourney back to Freeport.

D


----------



## TBLIII (Mar 16, 2005)

Custom Billed is in for sure. This is the best tournament format that I have seen!!! Our team decided to fish the Texas Billfish Championship over POCO this year. I have heard from several other tournament boats that they will be fishing this one as well. Looks like there should be a large Calcutta Pot up for grab. Brandon, make sure you get some good looking auction girls taking bids for the Calcutta. It will help the Calcutta pot as well as be a big improvement from the old crusty salts we are used to seeing.  See you at the winners table!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We are pleased to announce that McRee Ford is now a sponsor of the TBC. McRee Ford has decided to sponsor the 2 hour Peter B. Wright seminar. Thanks, McRee.

If you are in the market for a new or used Ford, we can't recommend these guys enough. What a great group of people.

Also, just chatted with Peter. He said he is going to bring a bunch of lures and a few harnesses to give away at the tournament!!!

TBC 2012
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a reminder. The *early* entry deadline is two weeks away, May 15th. We'd like to thank those boats that have already entered!

Also, if you wish to enter early, only your entry fee and calcutta insurance (manoymano) are due before May 15th. You can enter the pots at the tournament.


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't Wait!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Brandon and David, I'm glad everything is going in your direction on this. I know how passionate you two guys are about offshore fishing. I'm sure you've had plenty of input from the armchair QB's. Good job for hanging tough and sticking to YOUR plan. You know the old saying about too many cooks. I wish you two the best of luck on future endeavors as well.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

*Reminder: Early entry deadline is just a few days away, May 15th.*

Also, we wanted to let everyone know that each boat will get *6 wristbands* to each day's event. Wednesday's crawfish boil and calcutta, Thursday's seminar by Peter B. Wright, and Saturday's BBQ and awards dinner.

Extra tickets can ONLY be purchased by a participating boat owner or captain. Tickets are limited so please try and get these orders in early. Please PM or email us and we will send you the necessary form. We will also have it at registration.

[email protected]


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We would like to announce that* FOX YACHT SALES* is now part of the TBC. Fox Yacht Sales has sponsored the Swordfish pot.

Fox Yacht Sales has been in business for over 20 plus years and all of their sales team have many years of experience and boat knowledge. They have locations in Port Aransas, Rockport and Seabrook, and many loyal customers nationwide. Fox Yacht Sales is also the Exclusive Texas dealer for CABO Yachts.

You can see their complete listings here.

We look forward to seeing who takes home the *Fox Yacht Sales Swordfish Pot *and trophy!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Today is the last day to mail your entry to take advantage of the early entry fee. The entry form can be downloaded *HERE*.

Also, the new entry form does not have the lower fee on it, so just fill in $750.

Thanks. We look forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (May 1, 2005)

So how many PAID entries do you have?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

*Tbc 2012*

Vaya Con Dios, as you know, there is not much incentive to enter tournaments early. Most will wait to the week of to check out the weather, etc. With that said, we have still received ten (10) paid entries. These have been big boats that have included a 65', 54', 54, 53' 53' 52', etc. We are very thankful for those boats that entered early. With the interest and verbal commitments we have received, we would not be surprised if there are 40-50 boats (or more) in the tournament this year. And we can't say thank you enough. This is going to be a lot of fun!!!

We would love to see Pass It On in. Please consider bringing her up to Freeport. We promise to do all we can to host a fun tournament, there looks to be some real money in it, and the best part is we pay it all back 100%. Please let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm committed, no backing out for me.
Looking forward to some big fish being caught.

And no, I won't be one of the big boats ;-(


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

hansmaester said:


> I'm committed, no backing out for me.
> Looking forward to some big fish being caught.
> 
> And no, I won't be one of the big boats ;-(


No worries, you won't be the only CC. We know of a few perhaps several others. Thank you for your entry.

Just FOUR WEEKS AWAY!!! And with the action already heating up, we expect to see some epic catches. If anyone has any questions, please let us know.

Also, just a reminder. Slips are available at Surfside Marina (very limited) and at the new Freeport Municipal Marina.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We would like to welcome *Front Runner Offshore* to the TBC. Front Runner Offshore is a local company that has designed some really nice lures. Their selection is impressive and growing rapidly. They can make red, gold, green, brown, blue, purple, white and silver heads. They can also add your team or boat name to the lures.

They will have a booth set up at the tournament, so please stop by and take a look at their lures. They are AWESOME. They can be reached at [email protected]

Thanks Front Runner Offshore!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Three weeks away!!! And from the feedback and commitments we has received, looks like we are going to have a lot great boats in the tournament. 

If anyone has any questions, please shoot us a PM.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a quick note. Surfside Marina has completely sold out for the tournament. Slips are still available at Bridge Harbor and the Freeport Municipal Marina. We will be providing limited transportation services between the marinas.

http://www.bhycfreeport.com/

http://www.freeport.tx.us/default.aspx?name=municipal_marina


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

sounds great!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

If anyone needs an extra team member, let me know.
I would love to make this event. I have offshore experience and have chased bill fish in Costa Rica and Kona. I am by no means an expert, but have the right kind of attitude.
Consideration is appreciated. Numerous references available. I have redundant safety equipment and gear if needed.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> If anyone needs an extra team member, let me know.
> I would love to make this event. I have offshore experience and have chased bill fish in Costa Rica and Kona. I am by no means an expert, but have the right kind of attitude.
> Consideration is appreciated. Numerous references available. I have redundant safety equipment and gear if needed.


I think I have you a ride. Call me at 936-661-1600.

David


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Another Big girl in a Gulf tourney Biloxi 1st day fish is a 563!!! This is going to be a good one!!! Y'all better bring your A game!!!!

Rob C


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Mikeyhunts said:


> If anyone needs an extra team member, let me know.
> I would love to make this event. I have offshore experience and have chased bill fish in Costa Rica and Kona. I am by no means an expert, but have the right kind of attitude.
> Consideration is appreciated. Numerous references available. I have redundant safety equipment and gear if needed.


How about this for more specifics details on a proposal.
I really want to make this trip / tournament.
I would be prepared to pay $15 per boat foot to join a team on a good sportfisher boat that plans to stay out for the tournament. (example 50ft=$750)
This would go towards fuel, entry fee or side pots and I expect $0 in any potential winnings. I just want to head out and help out and crew on the boat and basically be an extra hand. I don't even have to be on a rod. I just want to be on a good boat with a good bunch of guys and enjoy the experience. :cheers:
I will work hard to be a part of the team, and will do whatever is needed. Capt, you say jump, Ill say how high!! haha!
Surely someone needs an extra person!!! 
Let's roll!

Specific 2 Cool Members References available.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Mikey, we applaud your efforts and would love to see you make the TBC. If we have any leads, we will send them your way. Good luck! Sounds like you will make a great deckhand.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Mikey, we applaud your efforts and would love to see you make the TBC. If we have any leads, we will send them your way. Good luck! Sounds like you will make a great deckhand.


Thanks........I am holding my breath until the phone rings!~
By the way, anyone can call me at 713 315 1498
or email me at [email protected]

wish me luck.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to remind everyone that the TBC is a *MARLIN tournament*. There has been some confusion that the TBC is a swordfish tournament and that swordfish count towards the billfish calcutta. This is* NOT *the case. Points will be given to weighed blue marlin, released blue marlin, released white marlin and released sailfish.

Swordfish does have an option pot along with other "meat" fish wahoo, tuna and dorado. These are all optional.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

To big (or small) boats, big calcutta, big meat pots, a bucket of crawfish/beer shared with good friends that we have known and for those that we will meet and beat.

Cheers







Black Pearl II


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We would like to welcome Bilat Tournament Lures to the TBC. Bilat is the world’s first Bilateral Design Lure Company. If you haven't seen these teasers work, they are AMAZING. We will have several of them as raffle items at the TBC. Thanks, Bilat.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*Sponsorship*

Thanks Brandon!

It is our pleasure to be a part of the TBC. We look forward to a successful event and can't wait to fish it!

See you on Wednesday!

:cheers:

Brian


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

*Weather Update*

We just wanted to let everyone know that we are very closely watching the weather. I appears now that the tropical system could affect the TBC. Worst case scenario is we are forced to deem conditions unsafe, and we push the tournament back one week to *June 27-30*. We will make the call no earlier than Monday. We appreciate everyone's support and we will keep you updated.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Surfside marina is already hosting a tournament on June 30th do how is it gonna work with two in one....this should be good....


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Fish,

Indeed it is going to be a good one. We have been working closely with Mark, Surfside Marina and Coastal Marine Management. If we have to push the TBC back one week; we are all set. The two tournaments are so vastly different including the schedules that is was really quite easy to make it work. A special thanks to Mark for all of his help and flexibility.

We will be making the formal announcement in the morning.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*hmmm*

ok...whats the word? tough call....glad I'm not makin it....

kp


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Ken,

Very tough call. The word is, we will be pushing it back ONE week.

**********

Based on the data we have included below and putting the safety of the teams fishing the TBC first, we have decided to push the tournament back ONE week. The following conditions, while still only a forecast, would not be safe and would be far from fun to fish in.

The new dates are Wednesday June 27th to Saturday June 30th.

While this is not what we hoped for, the silver lining to this cloud is that all of the boats we have spoken with said they can still fish and we have actually added several more!

Thanks again for all of your support. We'll look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks.

*IMPACT WEATHER FORECAST*

Thursday, 21 June: Wind inc ENE-E 13-20 Gust 25 kts. Combined waves inc 5-8 ocnl 11 ft.

Friday, 22 June: Wind ENE-E 15-22 Gust 27 kts. Combined waves 6-9 ocnl 12 ft.

Saturday, 23 June: Wind ENE-ESE 13-20 Gust 25 kts. Combined waves 5-8 ocnl 11 ft.

Sunday, 24 June: Wind ENE-ESE 13-20 Gust 25 kts. Combined waves 5-8 ocnl 11 ft.
Meteorologist: E. Bosch

*NOAA FORECAST N CENTRAL GULF INCLUDING FLOWER GARDEN BANKS MARINE SANCTUARY*

WED
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT. 
THU
NE TO E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT. 
FRI
NE TO E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 7 FT.

*IMPACT WEATHER TROPICAL FORECAST*

Squalls from the disturbance are likely to affect the Bay of Campeche late tomorrow or early Wednesday. Wind gusts of 35 mph to 40 mph are possible within the squalls. By Saturday, squalls will be moving into the northwest Gulf of Mexico. Wind gusts of 40 mph to 50 mph will be possible.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

That's tough guys, but safety is always better. OTI's silver lining is that we SHOULD now have the full line of Tuna Sniper and Fathom Blades available for the tournament. That is, of course, unless US Customs decides to stick it to me as they love to to!!

See yall next week.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably a good decision, Lots of boats were messed up in the Shootout a while back. Would of had a lot of boats cancil.


----------



## PirateAir (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Report*

I know it's just a forecast, but here it the new one. Looking a little better....

NOAA:

*National Weather Service*
*Generated* 1450 UTC, Monday, Jun 18, 2012
*Document URL* http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/coastal/gm/gmz375.txt

Real Time Weather � powered by 2coolfishing 
Matagorda Offshore Forecast​ FZUS54 KHGX 181531 CWFHGX COASTAL WATERS FORECAST FOR TEXAS NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HOUSTON/GALVESTON TX 1031 AM CDT MON JUN 18 2012 UPPER TEXAS COASTAL WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL OUT 60 NAUTICAL MILES INCLUDING GALVESTON AND MATAGORDA BAYS GMZ370-375-190430- WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL 20 NM TO 60 NM- WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT 20 TO 60 NM- 1031 AM CDT MON JUN 18 2012 *REST OF TODAY* SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST 15 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *TONIGHT* SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT. *TUESDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *TUESDAY NIGHT* SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *WEDNESDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *WEDNESDAY NIGHT* EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *THURSDAY* EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *THURSDAY NIGHT* NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *FRIDAY* NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON. *FRIDAY NIGHT* EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

Buoyweather: Tequila Area

See attached....


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

Tough call to make, but I think it was the right one for sure. Not worth risking crappy weather to ruin an awesome tournament debut.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Digidydog said:


> Tough call to make, but I think it was the right one for sure. Not worth risking crappy weather to ruin an awesome tournament debut.


Thank you! The Impact Weather forecast is still looking really bad as is the NOAA forecast (included below). Who knows, may end up being nice Thursday-Saturday, but we couldn't take that risk and we couldn't call it at the last minute. Decided to error on the side of safety and caution.

The good news is, we have only lost one boat, but we have added three. Should be a great one, just a week later. 

WED
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT.

THU
NE TO E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT.

FRI
NE TO E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 7 FT.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

These are terrible pictures taken with an iPhone (sorry), but we wanted to share with you two limited edition prints that *The Billfish Foundation (TBF)* has donated to the TBC. These will be awarded to the two boats releasing the most billfish. Thank you TBF. We are happy to have you as part of the TBC.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

how do you think the weather is shaping up for the tournament next weekend?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Great question. They are still showing pretty nasty seas out deep today and tomorrow (up to 7.5ft), but the long range looks great with single digit winds starting on Tuesday. 

However, there is a big variable which we are watching very closely.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

The "variable" being a Cat 1 or Cat 2 hurricane that looks like it currently will head north to the Florida area OR if the jet stream conks out will come straight for Texas...After crossing the Gulf first of course...Pray the jet stream stays South and this thing heads for Florida and the Atlantic...


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

That would be it. 

Hoping it hangs a right turn soon. Won't know until Sun or so.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hoping for the storm to go to the east also. TBC will be a great event for sure.

The Surfside Marina Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament will also be held the same weekend as the TBC. If you have some ladies on your boat for the TBC, sign them up for the Battle of the Bras also. Double your chance of winning some $$$$. Our captains meeting/calcutta is Friday night so if any of the TBC boats need to sign up for the Battle of the Bras, we will make special arrangements for you to enter.

We will work together to make both of these great events a sucess for all.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

So fired up that the weather is looking great and that I got a boat to fish on!!! Can't wait to see everybody!!safe travels and see y'all Wednesday!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

With these 2 tournaments having 2 different fishing days and 2 different captains meeting/calcuttas on different dates, we are unable to combine the two to be fair to the teams fishing on Saturday only for the Battle of the Bras.

Good luck to all teams fishing these 2 great tournaments!!!!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

B, what did the total Calcutta wind up being?? How much money in the pots? How many boats?? Just curious


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Not sure on the $$$, but they had 25 boats entered in the tournament. They had a good calcutta I hear though!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I believe the Calcutta went into the $90k ballpark, but I was at my booth. I just overheard that they needed $10k bid on the last boat to make $100k and didn't quite get it. 

I could have misheard though..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Luck to all the teams fishing. Great Tournament!


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Any updates from Day One?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Blue Water Roughneck said:


> Any updates from Day One?


X2


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

What has been called in to me:

Custom Billed: 2 blues
Blow Out: 1 blue
Allie Cat: 1 blue 
Akela: 1 white
Ambush: 1 sail & 1 blue
Top Dollar: 1 sail
Bandit: 1 sail & 1 white


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry jumped the gun on Bad Intentions. Revised board


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thunder won some money


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

WOW, a 12.5 lb wahoo worth 9000 dollars. That just goes to show you, always weigh your fish.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

James Howell said:


> WOW, a 12.5 lb wahoo worth 9000 dollars. That just goes to show you, always weigh your fish.


Yea I'd like to know what $1k/lb wahoo steaks taste like!!


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Who won the Wahoo? My son was fishing on the Thunder and called me at 7pm and said they were trying to make it in with a 50-60 lb Wahoo that they didn't know they had hooked until they started to reel in their lines to come in. Can't even begin to imagine the excitement landing that fish. At 7 they had land in sight. And that was the last I heard from him. So a lot of celebrating or a lot of crying.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

outriger said:


> Who won the Wahoo? My son was fishing on the Thunder and called me at 7pm and said they were trying to make it in with a 50-60 lb Wahoo that they didn't know they had hooked until they started to reel in their lines to come in. Can't even begin to imagine the excitement landing that fish. At 7 they had land in sight. And that was the last I heard from him. So a lot of celebrating or a lot of crying.


Team THUNDER for the wahoo win.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I fished on Thunder. Who is your son? Talk about excitement. That fish hitting at the very last second was awesome for everyone on the boat. Haad a great time and a BIG thanks to Thunder for a great time.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoggerjls said:


> I fished on Thunder. Who is your son? Talk about excitement. That fish hitting at the very last second was awesome for everyone on the boat. Haad a great time and a BIG thanks to Thunder for a great time.


We were fishing same area as Thunder, was a lil sporty out there both mornings


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Who won what*

Results ??


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Had a great time! Nice work Brandon and everyone involved....


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Our wahoo went 65lbs but we didn't cover all of the wahoo pots so we did not take home the big money. Congrats to Jonathan McCray and Team Thunder again. 

Team Current Control II 

Great trip guys except for the hook in my finger!

Thanks Brandon for a great tournament. Your Teaser will be ready in a week or so.

Brian


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Yea, that finger looked a little painful! Congrats!

Rob C


----------



## makaira1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks from McRee Ford to Brandon, David, Peter and everyone who fished for the opportunity to sponsor a portion of this tournament. You guys did a great job. Congrats to all of the winners! Looking forward to next year. I might even blow the dust off my lures and make a run at it next year.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Conrats to all 
But reel happy oF the 12# 9k wahoo that took the big pot good for them.
I know the other boats wished they had got in the 3k pot..
I love stories like that!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

outriger said:


> Who won the Wahoo? My son was fishing on the Thunder and called me at 7pm and said they were trying to make it in with a 50-60 lb Wahoo that they didn't know they had hooked until they started to reel in their lines to come in. Can't even begin to imagine the excitement landing that fish. At 7 they had land in sight. And that was the last I heard from him. So a lot of celebrating or a lot of crying.


They made the jetties by 8:00 so the fish made the cut off time for the scales but were not in the wahoo pot....Great story: the were realing in their last long line and the fish slammed it at 4:29 after a short fight they were heading home as fast as possible...nice ffish!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

POP A TOP 1 said:


> Results ??


My 2nd picture shows the final results


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Kenner21 did ya'll fish both days? What is the name of the boat?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoggerjls said:


> Kenner21 did ya'll fish both days? What is the name of the boat?


Top Dollar, 34 Pursuit. We stayed out second night but we had to run in early Saturday due to the weather.


----------



## Shodmo (Jul 3, 2012)

Great Tourney Brandon! Glad we were able to place with our 12# wahoo. Its good to be lucky sometimes!

Capt D
Team Bad Intentions


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Shodmo said:


> Great Tourney Brandon! Glad we were able to place with our 12# wahoo. Its good to be lucky sometimes!
> 
> Capt D
> Team Bad Intentions


We are still kicking ourselves!!

BB


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*????*

Haven't seen any activity on thier website or any recent discussions......
anybody know the status of this tournament?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have sent Brandon an email and will let you know if I hear anything. I would love to sponsor this tournament again...Everybody had a great time last year!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

We are on!!! And looking forward to it!!! Will post an official announcement today and website is being updated now. Thanks for checking, guys. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

